# IS DP real ?



## jamesr (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm starting to doubt this whole dp thing. I feel that there is something more wrong with me. I know my body. Today I felt dizzy and here are my symptoms.

Dizzy/ light headed spells

Can't barley remember what I did day in day out.

Mind feels blank.

Wake up not knowing who I am or where I am at.

Ringing in the ears

I constantly stair off

Tired all the time.

I have looked up possibilities it could be like hypothyroidism, and other disorderes that effect the hormone functions and how the blood circulates throught your brain.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes, dp is very real and you have the symptoms of dp. I also believed that I couldn't possibly have dp and searched high and low for a physical disorder that was causing it. I've had a brain scan done, a heart scan done, full blood work every few months, been tested for every single condition that could cause those symptoms and it all comes back annoyingly normal. Some people do get it from physical things and if that is the case with you, that would be awesome because it will be easily cured. If not, it might take longer but if you work hard to be positive and accept the dp as a natural defense mechanism and not be afraid of it, you will heal anyways.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

jamesr said:


> I have looked up possibilities it could be like hypothyroidism, and other disorderes that effect the hormone functions and how the blood circulates throught your brain.


If you haven't had your thyroid checked yet you should. Most likely it is just DP, maybe with a sprinkling of anxiety? but thyroid dysfunction can cause this and your GP can check it out. Hell, even I 've been checked for that one (though for nothing else.. still not excluded migraine aura without migraine).


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

the co morbidity (is that a word) with Panic Disorder and Anxiety disorder it what sucks.

Check into that stuff. Sometimes people just distill DP down to its core symptoms which can sound strange to some of us who feel that "There is so much more". But really I have Panic Disorder.. or so I hear. I have DP/DR but i get a lot of physical symptoms. Tons even. So i dont' know what to say to you but the answer could be

Yes, there is more happening, and its anxiety, panic, and deals with adrenaline. It could also be Depression.

But always get checked out. I had an MRI and all that done. And I too still keep thinking its more

Infact just yesterday I was trying to see if the Flu can cause permanent damage







... Thinking that the swine flu messed me up. Its hard to not look outside of DP/DR. I still think about what could be going on. Brain damage. Something.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

I have same symptoms and I tested my thyroid hormones and for lyme disease and both tests were fine. 
So, it's hard to say what is wrong. It can be that it's only because of stress, some kind of brain shock or something like PTSD.


----------

